

Cold Calling 100 Prospects a Day: One Entrepreneur's Story - Emphaticdotco
http://www.forbes.com/sites/neilkane/2014/10/05/cold-calling-100-prospects-a-day-one-entrepreneurs-story/

======
Emphaticdotco
Could you? Would you? Did you?

Curious to hear if anyone else has done something as "old-school" as this,
given all the focus on growthhacking and more scalable customer acquisition
methods.

